# Einstellung des Projekt-Verzeichnis in NetBeans



## MichiM (1. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand rausgefunden, ob und wo man in NetBeans (hier 5.5) das Verzeichnis der Projekte einstellen kann?  :wink:
Die Info, ob es geht, wär schon hilfreich, die Info, wo, noch hilfreicher.  :wink: 

Gruß Michi


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Feb 2007)

Rechtsklick auf dein Projekt -> Properties
auf der linken Seite des Fensters auf den Knoten Sources klicken
auf der rechten Seite gleich ganz oben kannst du nun das Projektverzeichnis einstellen/ändern.


----------



## MichiM (1. Feb 2007)

Angezeigt wird das Verzeichnis an genannter Stelle zwar schon, nur ändern kann ich es nicht. - Bei Dir geht das so einfach? 

(Oder muss man das irgendwie über den Punkt drunter, "Add Folder" managen, indem man alles Mögliche manuell herumverschiebt...?)


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Feb 2007)

hehe, stimmt, hast Recht, ich hatte es nicht bis zum Ende durchprobiert.
Was aber wirklich funktioniert ist folgendes:
Rechtsklick im Projekt-Baum auf das Projekt und dann im Kontextmenü den Menüeintrag _Rename Project_ bzw._Move Project_ auswählen.


----------



## MichiM (7. Feb 2007)

"Move Project" geht, danke.  :wink: 


(Das Schöne an diesen ganzen IDEs find ich immer, dass ja doch alles damit machbar ist. - Das Unschöne, dass ich persönlich mich damit nicht auskenn, weil ich nie das finde, was ich suche...  :wink:  )


----------

